# puppy strength



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

My pup was diagnosed with a small case of toxcitia it seems as if he is a little weak along with being a 11 week old any suggestions on what to do get him him some strength


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ben roberts said:


> My pup was diagnosed with a small case of toxcitia it seems as if he is a little weak along with being a 11 week old any suggestions on what to do get him him some strength


Are you talking about coccidiosis (coccidia)?

How is he being treated? Albon? Bactrovet?

When was he diagnosed? How is the poop now?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

ben roberts said:


> My pup was diagnosed with a small case of toxcitia it seems as if he is a little weak along with being a 11 week old any suggestions on what to do get him him some strength


11 weeks old... if he's recovered...some normal play is all that is needed for a healthy pup. If he's still recovering...rest.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

he was treated with albon but over it now just seems slugish I have been trying to pour the the feed to him is it normal for him at this age to eat only when he wants, and stools are firm


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

ben roberts said:


> he was treated with albon but over it now just seems slugish I have been trying to pour the the feed to him is it normal for him at this age to eat only when he wants, and stools are firm


 
IT's normal for them to bitch when they are hungry and eat like pigs then quit when they are full.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Try adding some pedialyte(clear) to his water or just give it to him by itself in small amounts at a time. You can find it at any store, usually where the baby stuff is located.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

What has your vet said? Don't forget that you paid them for treatment, so don't hesitate to follow up with reports of how they are doing.


----------

